# Rifle River 12/30



## summer_doug (Dec 30, 2016)

I was able to get out in the morning and hooked up with some little rainbows. I am becoming a fan of this river.

Are there any organized clean ups on the Rifle?

P.S. this is my first post.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## summer_doug (Dec 30, 2016)

piscatorial warrior said:


> Welcome to the site.


Thanks!

I've been a frequent visitor, but figured I should be more involved.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

summer_doug said:


> Are there any organized clean ups on the Rifle?


Yes, many different groups and orgs that do cleanups, just Google "Rifle River Cleanup" and you will get all the info you need to become involved. Also, all the campgrounds on the river I know do routine cleanups and also chainsaw trees that fall across the river every spring.

Thanks for looking to pitch in, the river gets a lot of tube/canoe traffic all summer and that equals lots of trash.


----------



## summer_doug (Dec 30, 2016)

UplandnWaterfowl said:


> Yes, many different groups and orgs that do cleanups, just Google "Rifle River Cleanup" and you will get all the info you need to become involved. Also, all the campgrounds on the river I know do routine cleanups and also chainsaw trees that fall across the river every spring.
> 
> Thanks for looking to pitch in, the river gets a lot of tube/canoe traffic all summer and that equals lots of trash.


Appreciate the info! I haven't seen much of the traffic because I fish a pretty shallow section early in the morning but I've heard horror stories.

If i'm going to enjoy the resource, I better pull my weight.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

I have organized through a couple local groups, several river clean ups. Have yet to have a canoe livery help. The big one at the bridge north of sterling was approached to borrow a dozen canoes for a river cleanup and was refused, would rent them to us. The groups that works the hardest to help the Rifle are the Huron Pines and The Boy Scouts of America through Cole canoe base On Greenwood rd. just west of Skidway lake. Ranger Dave is the person to contact, I don't think they will shun any spring volunteers. Miso-Wusk is the native name for this river, Grindstone River was the first name used by the first Europeans, followed by Rifle River given during lumbering days to reflect the speed of the spring log drives down this river.


----------



## summer_doug (Dec 30, 2016)

I'll keep an eye on the Huron Pines for an opportunity.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Russell's normally does a river clean up. My daughter often helps with that clean up.


----------



## lewisg (Jun 28, 2006)

The William B. Mershon Chapter of Trout Unlimited...... http://www.mershon-tu.org/news ...........usually has one in September.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The river can give up some nice steelhead throughout the winter but you have to be careful fishing it.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Robert Holmes said:


> The river can give up some nice steelhead throughout the winter but you have to be careful fishing it.


The Rifle is typically frozen through winter, and is unfishable. It was mostly frozen yesterday, with a tiny bit of open water just below the US-23 bridge, on the riffle. If the ice breaks up, there should be some fish around. But that is a big - IF.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I used to live in West Branch and knew of large stretches of open fast water in the Rifle throughout the winter months. I also had access other than the public access places which helped.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Fishndude said:


> The Rifle is typically frozen through winter, and is unfishable. It was mostly frozen yesterday, with a tiny bit of open water just below the US-23 bridge, on the riffle. If the ice breaks up, there should be some fish around. But that is a big - IF.


We call it icefishing, aye Robert, It can be done, just not every winter.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

feedinggrounds said:


> We call it icefishing, aye Robert, It can be done, just not every winter.


You can ice fish on the rivers just use extreme caution and go where there is no current.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If there is no current, it isn't called a river, it is called a lake. I suppose you can spud a hole through the ice on the Rifle, and dangle a spawnbag down in the current, and sit around hoping something grabs it. I don't know of anywhere in the Rifle that doesn't have a current. But I mostly fish for Steelhead in open water rivers, and bottom bounce, or drift spawn under a bobber. That is just how I do it. I've never seen anyone sitting on the ice on the Rifle, fishing for Steelhead - or anything.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Fishndude said:


> The Rifle is typically frozen through winter, and is unfishable. It was mostly frozen yesterday, with a tiny bit of open water just below the US-23 bridge, on the riffle. If the ice breaks up, there should be some fish around. But that is a big - IF.


Down low usually freezes early and remains so until spring. However, many of the upper stretches of the Rifle used to remain open on and off all winter. It hasn't been that way for a long time. There seems to be a lack of ground water and or springs in the area. Many of the spots on the river and tribs that used to hold fish well into summer are now troutless. The river seems to run lower, freeze faster, and blow out easier than ever. The Rifle and it's tribs were once a trout/steelhead paradise that taught me a lot about stream fishing. Sadly, the river is now a shadow of it's former self...


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Fishndude said:


> If there is no current, it isn't called a river, it is called a lake. I suppose you can spud a hole through the ice on the Rifle, and dangle a spawnbag down in the current, and sit around hoping something grabs it. I don't know of anywhere in the Rifle that doesn't have a current. But I mostly fish for Steelhead in open water rivers, and bottom bounce, or drift spawn under a bobber. That is just how I do it. I've never seen anyone sitting on the ice on the Rifle, fishing for Steelhead - or anything.


 Folks that do it, don't want to be seen. Very small spots, limited fishing, the spots are not easy to get to from public land. Have not seen snowmachine tracks on the river yet.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

SJC said:


> The Rifle and it's tribs were once a trout/steelhead paradise that taught me a lot about stream fishing. Sadly, the river is now a shadow of it's former self...


I cut my teeth fishing the Rifle and many of those tribs with my dad. Such great memories of the big browns we would catch. Last few times I have fished there have been pretty awful.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you think it is due to water level Boardman? I have lived by it and now own acres on it. I don't think it has any less than normal flow, temps seem normal. Could be it is fished a bit harder, been spotting a fair amount of guides/fisherman every spring and fall. I have no fishing complaints, just not enough but that work thing gets in my way. I have not battled crowds up on the Au Sable in about 3 years.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

feedinggrounds said:


> Do you think it is due to water level Boardman? I have lived by it and now own acres on it. I don't think it has any less than normal flow, temps seem normal. Could be it is fished a bit harder, been spotting a fair amount of guides/fisherman every spring and fall. I have no fishing complaints, just not enough but that work thing gets in my way. I have not battled crowds up on the Au Sable in about 3 years.


I feel the east side is more popular again, all around. Fishing is good, so with it comes the angler effort. The river in question is still pretty decent. As far as the AS...we don't get crowds up there...lol.


----------



## RecClub (Jan 31, 2017)

feedinggrounds said:


> Too short notice, would like to know more about future meetings, I have lots of interested friends. As of today the shelf ice will start breakin loose and heading down, with the warm up. Not fishable at least from Kenneth to Greenwood. Still lots of shelf ice upstream also.


Keep checking the web site. Next general meeting is April 13th and will be at Cole Canoe Base.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

RecClub said:


> Keep checking the web site. Next general meeting is April 13th and will be at Cole Canoe Base.


I know Ranger Dave well and the property even better. Will try to attend.


----------



## FishHUNT3R (Mar 6, 2016)

Has anyone fished the rifle recently. ? Curious about the river conditions north of Omer


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

FishHUNT3R said:


> Has anyone fished the rifle recently. ? Curious about the river conditions north of Omer


Last warm spell it was open. Should be again real soon if not now


----------



## RecClub (Jan 31, 2017)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> Last warm spell it was open. Should be again real soon if not now


Not much shelf ice above M-55 to Sage Lake. Haven't been on the river lower than that.


----------

